
Stephen Hawking to retire as Lucasian Professor of Mathematics - nickb
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5hJbSz2lMqfs7CezExyLecYzDTW3g
======
hugh
Anyone know how they fill the vacancy? Is it advertised just like any other
professorship, or do they invite people?

Not, I should add, that I'm planning on applying.

------
neilc
This is interesting, given the rumors that Hawking might be interested in a
post at the Perimeter Institute in Waterloo:

<http://www.thestar.com/News/Ontario/article/461065>

